# Rheinsteig möglichst Traillastig



## Romarius (5. April 2008)

Servus Gemeinde,

habe letzten Sommer mit dem Freeriden begonnen. "Leider" war ich gerade ein halbes Jahr in der Zentralschweiz und habe dort gleich direkt mehr oder weniger auf S2-S3 Trails fahren gelernt (gut zunächst wars mehr tragen als fahren, wurde aber immer besser). 

Bin jetzt wieder in Mainz und würde gerne bisschen weiterhin auf möglichst interessanten Trails (S2-S4) fahren. Dass die Hügelchen hier nicht mit liftunterstützten Freeriden rund um Engelberg (Jochpass, Pilatus, Rigi falls das wer kennt) konkurrieren können, ist mir schon bewusst.

Die Strecke von Bingen bis Koblenz am Rhein entlang schaut vom Zug aus aber ganz interessant aus (video des Rheinsteigs sieht ja auch ganz nett aus).

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen für anspruchsvolle Wegstrecken des Rheinsteigs bergab, und fahrbare Abschnitte bergauf (Tragen über mehrere 100hm ist auch kein Problem) ?

Wäre super wenn man das mit dem Mainzer Studi-Ticket verbinden könnte (gültig von Mainz bis Koblenz, linksseitig. Rechtsseitig nur Wiesbaden bis ca Lorch).

Die Suche hier im Forum hat nur einen Treffer geliefert: Koblenz bis Lorch. ca 3000hm (bisschen viel für hoch   geht aber schon irgendwie).

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. 

Weitere Tipps abseits des Rheinsteigs werden auch dankend entgegen genommen.
Bikepark Boppard kenn ich - mag persönlich keine künstlichen Hindernisse.


----------



## f.topp (5. April 2008)

Auf der Strecke von Lorch bis St.Goarshausen sind die meissten alpinen Abschitte. Finde aber auch sonst den RS sehr nett. Bei schönem Wetter u. Wochenende sehr viele Wandersleut. sehr gute Zuganbindung für alle Etappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (5. April 2008)

hi,
ich bin am Dienstag den Rheinsteig von Rüdesheim bis Lorch gefahren. Das war zwar nur en kurzes Stück aber mit gut 600 hm und der Trailanteil waren högstens 1km und da von zwei Stellen von ca. 10m mit S3 (ich bin um ein Haar abgestürzt, nicht ohne, aber nur das Stückchen)
ansonsten werden alle hm auf Forstautobahnen verschwendet echter scheiß 
na ja , vieleicht gibts ja noch bessere Stücke
Gruß 
Simon


----------



## X-Präsi (6. April 2008)

am einfachsten ist, du steigst in Koblenz aus dem Zug, nimmst einen der vielen Zubringer zur STrecke und fährst den rheinsteig rheinaufwärts, denn bei der fahrtrichtung hast du die geileren abfahrten und besser fahrbaren auffahrten.

dann kannst du jederzeit aus der tour aussteigen, wenn du keinen bock mehr hast, fährst ins tal und steigst wieder in den zug. hinter assmannshausen wird die strecke für einheimische eher uninteressant, da es nur noch durch die weinberge geht (außer bei eltville mal ein paar nette stücke). für fremde ist da aber wenigstens die landschaft prickelnd...

um stress mit wanderern zu vermeiden, kann es günstig sein, den sonntag zu meiden. samstag ist auch manchmal schon ziemlich voll. ideal ist unter woche. da hast du die trails fast für dich alleine  

denn mal viel spaß!


----------



## Romarius (6. April 2008)

danke für eure antworten. wieviel % Trailanteil (Schwierigkeit) erwartet mich denn dort?
Gibts weitere interessante Strecken die evtl irgendwo beschrieben sind ?

So etwas wie die www.singletrailmap.ch gibts hier in der Heimat nicht, oder ?

(btw:wenn jemand in die Schweiz fahren sollte, unbedingt diese Karten kaufen. Sind zwar teuer, dafür genial und halten auch 3 Waschmaschinengänge (aus Versehen getestet) ohne Probleme aus  )



bin derzeit ziemlich verwöhnt. Konnte mir in CH gleich eine Jahreskarte (!)einer kleinen Gondel 5min vom Weg Arbeit/Wohnung weg für 80.- kaufen.
Musste zwar für jeden Run a 600hm 5 SFR fürs Bike zahlen, dafür war unter der Woche nix los und ich konnte die 600hm auf 100% s2-s3 in 8min Abspulen...  die andere Möglichkeiten will ich mal garnicht erwähnen  


unter der woche fahren ist als student sowieso PFLICHT (und immer schön freundlich grüßen  ).


----------



## ChrisK (10. April 2008)

Den Rheinsteig bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, allerdings ist der absolute Tip für ausgedehnte Freeridetouren in der Nähe von Mainz die Gegend um Bad Kreuznach. Hier gibts in nahezu jeder Schwierigkeit Trails und Du dürftest dabei sehr gut auf Deine Kosten kommen (es hat sich noch keiner beschwert, dass es zu langweilig ist)

Wenn Du Interesse hast, melde Dich mal, dann zeige ich Dir ein paar Strecken.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Romarius (16. April 2008)

Sehr gerne. BK ist ja mit der Bahn auch supereasy zu erreichen. Die Gegend dort sieht ja auch recht vielversprechend aus (Rotenfels etc.). Die kurze Anstiege kommen meiner mittelprächtigen Kondition derzeit auch sehr entgegen.

Werde nächste/übernächste Woche mein Bike in der Schweiz abholen, und noch Bremsen wechseln. Dann meld ich mich mal bei dir.

(Lifte gibts keine, oder ? ;-) )


----------



## Mexicansativa (17. April 2008)

In Boppard(ca 1std über Autobahn von Mainz) gibt es eine Freeridestrecke mit Lift, kann mann aber auch selber wieder hoch fahren.


----------



## Romarius (17. April 2008)

danke. hab ich schon von gehört. so autobahnen mag ich aber eigentlich nicht sonderlich. mags lieber felsig, technisch, ausgesetzt etc.

da ich skifahrer bin und von da sprünge etc schonmal 10mhoch/20m weit gehen find ich meine 1m hoch/3-4m weit mitm bike da immer zu langweilig ;-)

werds aber sicher mal probieren.


ps: verbier 6 tageskarte 100.- arosa 8.- je tag (kostenlos bei übernachtung im ort), davos auch sehr günstig, portesdusoleil...ahhhh


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. April 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> danke. hab ich schon von gehört. so autobahnen mag ich aber eigentlich nicht sonderlich. mags lieber felsig, technisch, ausgesetzt etc.


wenn das auf boppard bezogen war, hast du einfach keine ahnung. am besten mal diesen sonntag dort am späten vormittag aufschlagen. dann siehste mal was da so alles geht. wir sind mit dem team am start.



Romarius schrieb:


> da ich skifahrer bin und von da sprünge etc schonmal 10mhoch/20m weit gehen find ich meine 1m hoch/3-4m weit mitm bike da immer zu langweilig ;-)


dann sieh zu, dass du grössere sprünge findest. da gibt es genug von. lass dir nur gesagt sein, dass das risiko höher ist als beim skifoan. ich bin durchs skifoan auch grösseres gewohnt, aber es ist was vollkommen anderes aufm rad. da sind die distanzen einfach andere. hast ja auch auf ski keine 20kg bike unterm hintern. in boppard wird man sprungtechnisch sehr gut bedient. wenn du da alles abgehakt hast (wage ich zu bezweifeln) ist die nächste steigerung die grossen doubles am frankenstein bei darmstadt. aber ich würde an deiner stelle ersma kleine brötchen backen.


----------



## Romarius (19. April 2008)

nein, ich war noch nie in boppard. der berg ist mir ne nummer zu gross ;-)

ich sagte ja dass ich keine grossen sprünge etc mitm bike kann. ich wills ja aber auch garnicht lernen, da die verletzungsgefahr in meinen augen zu hoch ist... wer das machen will: bitte, viel spass. ich fahr eben lieber schöne technische trails in hochalpinem gelände. daher suche ich ja nach ähnlichen trails hier und nicht nach irgendwelchen angelegten strecken die mich nicht per se nicht sonderlich ansprechen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (19. April 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> am einfachsten ist, du steigst in Koblenz aus dem Zug, nimmst einen der vielen Zubringer zur STrecke und fährst den rheinsteig rheinaufwärts, denn bei der fahrtrichtung hast du die geileren abfahrten und besser fahrbaren auffahrten.
> 
> dann kannst du jederzeit aus der tour aussteigen, wenn du keinen bock mehr hast, fährst ins tal und steigst wieder in den zug. hinter assmannshausen wird die strecke für einheimische eher uninteressant, da es nur noch durch die weinberge geht (außer bei eltville mal ein paar nette stücke). für fremde ist da aber wenigstens die landschaft prickelnd...
> 
> ...



Was machst du mit dem Stück durch die Ruppertsklamm? Weiträumig umfahren oder ist der trageanteil vertretbar. Denke auch diese Stelle ist extrem bewandert..


----------



## Romarius (28. April 2008)

jemand lust am mittwoch den rheinsteig zu fahren ? alternativ würde ich mich auch auffopferungsvoll als begleiter auf anderen schönen touren mit möglichst hohem trampelpfad anteil mit s2-s3 beteilingen.

biete stetiges gejammer bergauf und breites grinsen bergab ;-)


----------



## raschaa (28. April 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> jemand lust am mittwoch den rheinsteig zu fahren ? alternativ würde ich mich auch auffopferungsvoll als begleiter auf anderen schönen touren mit möglichst hohem trampelpfad anteil mit s2-s3 beteilingen.
> 
> biete stetiges gejammer bergauf und breites grinsen bergab ;-)



nochma zum thema boppard.... was die wenigsten wissen ist, daß es um boppard herum geniale single trails gibt, die auch noch mit der hunsrückbahn (richtung emmelshausen) sogar shuttlebar sind.... man muß sie sich halt von nem local oder sonstige "eingeweihte" zeigen lassen. ich selber fahre auch lieber die trails um Boppard als im park.


----------



## Romarius (4. Mai 2008)

jemand Lust morgen (Montag) ? Dachtean folgendes: in Boppard auf die rechte Rheinseite wechseln und dann flussaufwärts soweit die Beine tragen. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.


----------

